# Window shades



## snitker79 (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm about to place my child on one side or the other of the car since I'm moving her from her infant seat to a convertible seat and I want to put up some sort of shade to keep the sun out of her eyes. It already was doing it in the center spot in the back seat, but at least I could use the shade on the carseat to help shield her a bit.

I'm leary about the suction cup ones because they would become a projectile if in an accident and the reviews I see about the "cling" on ones don't seem to be very effective. Does anyone have some that they like and can point me in a safe direction?

Thanks,
Miranda


----------



## karen1968 (Oct 2, 2006)

:

We're having the same issue...not to mention the ones we've tried so far seem pretty ineffective. I'm curious to see if anyone has good recommendations


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

There are some that attach via static cling.
http://www.childsafetystore.com/.sc/...20Safety%201st

HTH.

Denise


----------

